# Realtek RTL8139 not found on Acer Aspire 1601 - FreeBSD 8.0



## viking (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello

I'm writing here looking for some help by other users or developers because I've a strange problem...

FreeBSD 8.0 doesn't recognize my integrated ethernet NIC.

My laptop is an Acer Aspire 1601LC, a bit old, but I don't need nothing more for my daily activities.
I have three operating systems on this computer:
Windows XP Pro, Debian "Squeeze" and, of course, FreeBSD 8.0.
The integrated NIC is a Realtek RTL8139 (8139A, I suppose) and is recognized (and work!) under both Windows and Debian.
I've also tried FreeBSD 6.4 and FreeBSD 7.2, but none of them seems to even notice this card on the PCI bus.

BUT, under both NetBSD 5.0 and OpenBSD 4.6 the NIC works!

To be honest, I had a small problem with this controller under Linux. An IRQ problems that I solved booting the kernel with the 'noapic' options.
Anyway, that problem only affected the speed of the nic, but it always worked.

I tried setting 'hint.apic.0.disable="1"' and 'hint.lapic.0.disable="1"' and then booting with the '-v' argument, but nothing changed.

pciconf doesn't see the card on the pci bus.

Booting with ACPI disabled cause a panic.

Any suggestion would be very appreciated!

Bye


----------



## OMGSnarf (Dec 21, 2009)

You may want to try adding
	
	



```
if_rl_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf and restarting to see if it gets detected.

Otherwise, posting your dmesg would help figure out what's going on.


----------

